# High End Laptop (Preis egal)



## SuperSoft (6. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

der eine oder andere wird jetzt sicher denken, man wieder so ein Spinner, der die Leute nur beschäftigen will.

Aber  weit gefehlt!  Kurz zum Hintergrund: Ich bin im Vertrieb und habe  einen dicken Auftrag an Land gezogen, mein Chef und ich haben uns  anstatt auf Provision auf einen Laptop geeignet. Preis "egal". (Er weiß,  dass das Ding 3.500€-4000€ Kosten wird, was durchaus im Rahmen ist!)

Da ich gerne mobil sein möchte, wird es ein Laptop und kein Stand-PC.

Ich suche hiermit den krassesten Gaming-Laptop am Markt. 

Bitte bei der Auswahl des Laptops folgendes beachten:
- Verstand ausschalten und nicht über Sinnhaftigkeit nachdenken (z.B. 32GB RAM, 4TB SSD etc.)
- Preis ist egal
- Maximale Leistung, ich möchte alles auf ULTRA ohne einen kleinen Ruckler zocken können
- Maximale Ausstattung (Alle RAM Slots belegen, alle SSD-Slots belegen, stärkster Prozesser, beste Grafikkarte etc.)

Was schön wäre:
- Garantieverlängerung
- Eventuell wurde der Laptop hier schon getestet
- "leicht und dünn" (mir ist klar, dass wir kein Ultrabookniveau erreichen werden)
- Viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten (2 Monitore)
-  Wenn es eine Dockingsation geben würde (gerne auch über USB3.0), damit  ich nicht immer Maus, Tastatur, Kopfhörer, und die Monitore die ganze  Zeit aus- und einstecken muss

Danke schonmal vorab, sollt es noch Fragen geben, einfach kurz Antworten!

Viele Grüße

Manuel


----------



## S754 (6. November 2014)

This. 
MSI GT70-2PEx32SR231BW (001763-SKU78) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
oder
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG U702 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
in der besten Konfiguration: 6000€
6Kern i7 mit 4GHz
880M SLI
32Gig Ram
3x1TB SSD

Was besseres gibt's nicht.


----------



## trekki1990 (6. November 2014)

Klare Antwort: XMG P505 von Schenker > mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P505 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
WEIL: Er ist eine gute Alternative zu den 17 Zoll Kloppern.

Wenn du 17 Zoll doch nehmen willst: Geh wieder zu Schenker zur Ultra Serie. Da kann man dann sogar Desktop CPUs verbauen.

Von MSI würde ich den hier nehmen: MSI GS60-2QEWi716SR51G Gold Edition (0016H5-SKU1, 4719072370091) im Überblick: Technische Daten, Bilder, Meinungen

Der meiner Meinung nach am geilsten aussieht: Alienware 18 HD-Gaming-Notebook 

Wenn du wirklich High-End im Notebook haben willst, wird es nicht mehr leicht und dünn 

Gruß trekki


----------



## SuperSoft (6. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> This.
> MSI GT70-2PEx32SR231BW (001763-SKU78) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> oder
> mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG U702 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
> ...



Danke erstmal für die Konfig. Was mich wundert: 880M SLI, ist die 880M nicht schon "alt"?


----------



## trekki1990 (6. November 2014)

PS: Mensch das ist ja wie Weihnachten bei dir  Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Aber was man mit der Kohle sich fürn Desktop zusammenstellen könnte ... Schwärm


----------



## S754 (6. November 2014)

SuperSoft schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Konfig. Was mich wundert: 880M SLI, ist die 880M nicht schon "alt"?


 
Nein wieso sollte die alt sein?
Sonst nimm halt M290X Crossfire.


----------



## Joselman (6. November 2014)

Man kann den Preis noch auf ca. 8000,-€ treiben mit einem  Intel Xeon E5-2697 v2 | 12 Kerne | 2,7 - 3,0GHz 30MB | TDP: 130 Watt (Turbo-Boost limitiert auf 3,0Ghz)

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies


----------



## SuperSoft (6. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Nein wieso sollte die alt sein?
> Sonst nimm halt M290X Crossfire.


 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M SLI - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Deswegen wollte ich sie als "alt" bezeichnen


----------



## SuperSoft (6. November 2014)

trekki1990 schrieb:


> Klare Antwort: XMG P505 von Schenker > mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P505 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
> WEIL: Er ist eine gute Alternative zu den 17 Zoll Kloppern.
> 
> Wenn du 17 Zoll doch nehmen willst: Geh wieder zu Schenker zur Ultra Serie. Da kann man dann sogar Desktop CPUs verbauen.
> ...


 
Könntest du mir bei der Festplattenkofig helfen beim P505? Ich blick das nicht


----------



## trekki1990 (6. November 2014)

Ich würde schon die "neue" 900er Serie nehmen. Zumal die ja zur Vorserie um ca. 30 - 50% (je nach Modell) zugelegt wurde. Das macht sich schon bemerkbar > Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## trekki1990 (6. November 2014)

Also bei dem P505 ist es so, dass du 2x 2,5 Zoll Platten einbauen kannst. Die dürfen aber nur 7mm hoch sein, da sonst nur eine reinpasst. Ist halt ein 15 Zöller.

Du nimmst bei ...
Festplatte > SAMSUNG XP941 512 GB > die erreicht allein ca. 1 Gigabyte pro Sekunde Leseraten
2. Festplatte > 512 GB m.2 SSD Crucial M550 > dieser Slot ist "nur" ein m.2 Slot mit theoretisch 800 MB/s (praktisch nur 500 - 600)
3. Festplatte > 1000 GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 850 Pro Series
4. Festplatte > 1000 GB SATA-III SSD Samsung 850 Pro Series

Gruß trekki


----------



## SuperSoft (6. November 2014)

trekki1990 schrieb:


> Ich würde schon die "neue" 900er Serie nehmen. Zumal die ja zur Vorserie um ca. 30 - 50% (je nach Modell) zugelegt wurde. Das macht sich schon bemerkbar > Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


 

Ganz genau, meine Meinung. Deshalb fällt das 702 weg.


----------



## trekki1990 (6. November 2014)

Nimm bei den Festplatten einfach immer die teuersten, dann hast du auch die maximal Konfig 

PS: Beim Display würde ich keine 4k nehmen. Dann brauchst du eine Lupe um manche Elemente gut zu erkennen. Bleib lieber beim FullHD Display. Dann kannst du auch noch Downsampling betreiben.

Gruß trekki


----------



## SuperSoft (6. November 2014)

trekki1990 schrieb:


> Also bei dem P505 ist es so, dass du 2x 2,5 Zoll Platten einbauen kannst. Die dürfen aber nur 7mm hoch sein, da sonst nur eine reinpasst. Ist halt ein 15 Zöller.
> 
> Du nimmst bei ...
> Festplatte > SAMSUNG XP941 512 GB > die erreicht allein ca. 1 Gigabyte pro Sekunde Leseraten
> ...



Danke dir!


----------



## trekki1990 (6. November 2014)

Noch als Hinweis: Zwischen der ersten und zweiten SSD kannst du kein RAID machen, da das verschieden Anschlüsse sind. Zwischen 3. und 4. Festplatte wäre dies möglich. Wenn du deine Daten woanders gesichert hast könnte man hier ein RAID 0 nehmen. Wäre dann wie eine 2 TB große SSD für Windows die man als Datenpartition nutzen könnte.

Auf die 1. Platte sollte auf jeden Fall Windows drauf und wird auch so von Schenker praktiziert. Also die installieren dir die Kiste so wie das haben willst.

4 Jahre Support kannst du auch noch buchen, hast dann zusätzlich dazu 24 Monate Sofort Reparatur. Also so ähnlich
wie bei DELL mit dem ProSupport.

Gruß trekki


----------



## SuperSoft (6. November 2014)

trekki1990 schrieb:


> Noch als Hinweis: Zwischen der ersten und zweiten SSD kannst du kein RAID machen, da das verschieden Anschlüsse sind. Zwischen 3. und 4. Festplatte wäre dies möglich. Wenn du deine Daten woanders gesichert hast könnte man hier ein RAID 0 nehmen. Wäre dann wie eine 2 TB große SSD für Windows die man als Datenpartition nutzen könnte.
> 
> Auf die 1. Platte sollte auf jeden Fall Windows drauf und wird auch so von Schenker praktiziert. Also die installieren dir die Kiste so wie das haben willst.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tipps!


----------



## saphira33 (6. November 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> This.
> MSI GT70-2PEx32SR231BW (001763-SKU78) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> oder
> mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG U702 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")
> ...


 
Ich komme auf 7100 Euro und das ohne den Xenon der gäbe nochmals 2000 Euro mehr


----------



## SuperSoft (6. November 2014)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ich komme auf 7100 Euro und das ohne den Xenon der gäbe nochmals 2000 Euro mehr


 
9.100€ ist dann wohl doch etwas zu viel, davon kaufen sich andere Leute ein Auto, lol 

Denke aber mit meiner P505 Konfig mit 4.800€ fahre ich ganz gut.

Danke nochmals an alle!


----------



## SuperSoft (14. November 2014)

Das neue XMG P705!

Was sagt ihr zu dem?

mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P705 PRO Gaming Notebook 49,3cm (17.3")

Ob 15" (P505) oder 17" (P705) ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## trekki1990 (14. November 2014)

Also das P705 ist das Selbe wie das P505 von der Hardware. Nur teurer und größeres Display. ABER: Je größer das Display, desto mehr siehst du natürlich. Ist aber auch schwerer. Ansonsten das Selbe Gerät  Die Kühlleistung sollte einen Ticken besser sein. Durch das größere Platzangebot wird sich die Wärme nicht ganz so doll stauen denke ich.

Ich steh aber mehr auf kleinere Notebooks. Selbst 15,6 Zoll ist mir noch zu groß, aber es gibt nix in 13,3 mit ner 970m. Technisch auch gar nicht möglich, zwecks Abwärme usw.

Gruß trekki


----------



## SuperSoft (14. November 2014)

Laut XMG Homepage, wiegt das P505 genau so viel wie das P705, nämlich 3,2 KG.

Das kann doch nicht sein oder?

P505 http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;015;001;010&bestellnr=XMG-P505#DNconfig

P705 http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?bestellnr=XMG-P705

Reiter technische Daten, ganz unten


----------



## trekki1990 (14. November 2014)

Das 505 wiegt ca. 2,6 kg. Die 3,2 standen da vor ein paar Tagen noch nicht. Wird ein Fehler sein.
Bei Notebookcheck (Test Schenker XMG P505 (Clevo P651SE) Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests) stehen ca. 2,6 für das 505.

Rein physikalisch können die nicht gleich wiegen, da die selben Materialien verwendet werden ^^

Gruß trekki


----------



## Firehunter_93 (15. November 2014)

was spricht denn gegen das P724? da kannste sogar 2 gtx 980m einbauen...  oder ist das zu dick?


----------



## darknitro (15. November 2014)

Kann die Firma Nexoc empfehlen, die Laptops sind wirklich gut.

Vorteil ist u.a. auch das du einen Deutschen Support hast, da Firmensitz bei München.

Ruf doch da einfach mal direkt an im Vertrieb (da ja über Firma läuft) und erkundige dich mal.
Gibt die Möglichkeit auch SLI Systeme dort zu bekommen, die sind dann schon richtig stark.

Grüße


----------



## Markram (15. November 2014)

darknitro schrieb:


> Kann die Firma Nexoc empfehlen, die Laptops sind wirklich gut.
> 
> Vorteil ist u.a. auch das du einen Deutschen Support hast, da Firmensitz bei München.
> 
> ...


 
Wobei sich Nexoc- und Schenker-Notebooks dann technisch eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich unterscheiden. Beide bauen auf Clevo-Barebones auf, beide bieten im Grunde erstmal auch das gleiche/ähnliches an.
Aber wie schon geschrieben... im Zweifel einfach mal anschreiben und den Kontakt auf sich wirken lassen


----------



## darknitro (15. November 2014)

Naja ich kann hald nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen (Hab da mal gearbeitet, deshalb)


----------



## SuperSoft (17. November 2014)

Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> was spricht denn gegen das P724? da kannste sogar 2 gtx 980m einbauen...  oder ist das zu dick?


 
zu dick und zu groß.

Das P705 fällt auch weg, 17 Zoll ist doch nicht mehr ganz so handlich wie ich dachte


----------



## shadie (17. November 2014)

Ich würde dir eigentlich eher zu einem "normalen" wertigen Laptop aka HP Elitebook raten + nen Desktop PC.
Haste wesentlich mehr von.

Es sei denn du bist sehr sehr häufig unterwegs und willst im Hotel auch zocken.

4000 € in einen Laptop zu stopfen halt ich für nicht so sinnvoll da die Hardware dafür echt mau ist die man bekommt.
(Im direkten Vergleich zu einem Desktop PC)

Zudem fressen die Gamer Laptops den AKku zum Frühstück.


----------



## SuperSoft (17. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eigentlich eher zu einem "normalen" wertigen Laptop aka HP Elitebook raten + nen Desktop PC.
> Haste wesentlich mehr von.
> 
> Es sei denn du bist sehr sehr häufig unterwegs und willst im Hotel auch zocken.
> ...


 

Alles richtig was du sagst, bin komplett bei dir.
Es ist aber zwingend notwendig mobil zu sein.

Und da ich mich sicher nicht in den Park hocke und BF4 oder sowas zocken will für 10 Stunden, ist das nicht schlimm, wenn ich immer eine Steckdose in der nähe brauche, weil ich nämlich immer eine haben werde.


----------



## shadie (17. November 2014)

SuperSoft schrieb:


> Alles richtig was du sagst, bin komplett bei dir.
> Es ist aber zwingend notwendig mobil zu sein.
> 
> Und da ich mich sicher nicht in den Park hocke und BF4 oder sowas zocken will für 10 Stunden, ist das nicht schlimm, wenn ich immer eine Steckdose in der nähe brauche, weil ich nämlich immer eine haben werde.


 
War nur ein Vorschlag 
Weiß ja nicht wie oft du daheim bist aber wenn ich einmal die WOche unterwegs wäre würde mir ein 1000 € Gamerlappi + ein 3000 € Gamer PC besser gefallen 

Man steckt halt bei Laptops leider enorm viel Geld für Hardware rein, die bei Desktops viel günstiger oder dann wesentlich stärker ist.

Zudem wie du bemerkst sind solche Laptops nicht grad leicht...

Was noch dazu kommt, unser Admin würde mich aus dem Stand erschießen wenn er mitbekommt dass ich meinen Gamer Lappi (mit Steam Uplay Origin) auch zum Arbeiten benutze 
Oder wird der dann echt nur zum Daddeln benutzt und für die Arbeit haste den "0815" Arbeitslaptop?


----------



## SuperSoft (17. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> War nur ein Vorschlag
> Weiß ja nicht wie oft du daheim bist aber wenn ich einmal die WOche unterwegs wäre würde mir ein 1000 € Gamerlappi + ein 3000 € Gamer PC besser gefallen
> 
> Man steckt halt bei Laptops leider enorm viel Geld für Hardware rein, die bei Desktops viel günstiger oder dann wesentlich stärker ist.
> ...


 

Ganz genau, so ist es. Der Gamer lappi ist für mich Privat. Geschäftslappis haben wir Fujitsu Lifebook Series mit Dockingstations.


----------



## trekki1990 (17. November 2014)

Hast du dich denn nun schon entschieden was du machst SuperSoft? 

Gruß trekki


----------



## SuperSoft (17. November 2014)

trekki1990 schrieb:


> Hast du dich denn nun schon entschieden was du machst SuperSoft?
> 
> Gruß trekki


 
Yo, wird das P505. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, ob ich für 1.200€ dann auch 2TB SSD reinmache oder lieber 5.400 Platten mit jeweils 1,5 oder 2,0 TB.

Habe noch etwas Zeit, bis der Auftrag provisionsrelevant wird, da kann ich mir noch etwas den Kopf zerbrechen.


----------

